# 5 stars? Items on ground? [angry]



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 20, 2020)

Okay so, i have 4 stars, and I have for a while. Isabelle keeps telling me there are too many items lying around and cluttering up the island, that being the only complaint, bu lt you see, the THING IS, there are 0 (zero) items on the ground on my island. I even picked up the sigular wasp nest i set down for decoration yesterday. I pick up the branches every day, there is no fruit on the ground, i dont even know what else can possibly be considered an item. Do „tabletop” pieces of furniture that are set on the ground count? I can’t imagine that they do, but that is the only thing i can think of..


----------



## Mairen (Apr 20, 2020)

I wouldn't think furniture would count as clutter... based on what you said, I'm stumped on this too =(


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 20, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I wouldn't think furniture would count as clutter... based on what you said, I'm stumped on this too =(



The only thing i can think of is i sometimes drop fossils in front of my museum while running around my island doing maintenence stuff. Theyre only there for maybe an hour a day but perhaps they register and always being there? Ill stop doing that and see if it helps.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 20, 2020)

Clutter means you have too many furniture/trees/flowers per 8x8 section, which is what the game evaluates your island on. If more than 45/64 tiles in that section are covered, it's considered cluttered.

I believe items like fossils, seashells, and DIY recipe cards are considered 'litter' instead.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

If you DROP the item it counts, if you PLACE the item it is decoration.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 20, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> If you DROP the item it counts, if you PLACE the item it is decoration.


In that case i have no dropped items..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Miss Misty said:


> Clutter means you have too many furniture/trees/flowers per 8x8 section, which is what the game evaluates your island on. If more than 45/64 tiles in that section are covered, it's considered cluttered.
> 
> I believe items like fossils, seashells, and DIY recipe cards are considered 'litter' instead.



I don’t think this is it, unless isabelle has a very weird way of wording things:


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

I have 4 stars and started getting this comment after I open a catalogue shop.


----------



## MrBox (Apr 20, 2020)

Do you have weeds in your town?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dumb question, but you don't have turnips laying around right?

Isabelle told me I had too many items on the ground even though I SWORE I didn't have anything on the ground. For some reason I forgot about my 8,000 turnips littering the entire topside of my island because in my head they didn't count as dropped items for some reason lol


----------



## moonshi (Apr 20, 2020)

Isabelle said that to me as well.. But I do have a lot of recipes just lying around. 

Would love to know what they are in your case and if you get them sorted out.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 20, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Dumb question, but you don't have turnips laying around right?
> 
> Isabelle told me I had too many items on the ground even though I SWORE I didn't have anything on the ground. For some reason I forgot about my 8,000 turnips littering the entire topside of my island because in my head they didn't count as dropped items for some reason lol


I've been so confused as to why Isabelle keeps telling me that I have items laying around when I definitely don't.. this comment made me realize that I have two decorative turnip gardens ;_; It totally went over my head that they count as dropped items. I'm gonna be sad if that's what's causing it cause they look so cute


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 20, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Dumb question, but you don't have turnips laying around right?
> 
> Isabelle told me I had too many items on the ground even though I SWORE I didn't have anything on the ground. For some reason I forgot about my 8,000 turnips littering the entire topside of my island because in my head they didn't count as dropped items for some reason lol


OH MY GOODNESS ... i didnt even think...

Youre right. Im an idiot. Thank you so much. 

Now where do i keep 58 stacks of turnips?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



moonshi said:


> Isabelle said that to me as well.. But I do have a lot of recipes just lying around.
> 
> Would love to know what they are in your case and if you get them sorted out.


Replying so you know its turnips


----------



## Mello (Apr 20, 2020)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Now where do i keep 58 stacks of turnips?


Sell them at my place

Seriously. Timmy/Tommy are buying for 600+ at my place and I'm not doing anything rn. If you need to sort out your turnips, I'll let you come over now.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 20, 2020)

I get this message because I share an island with 3 other people and we have some community areas like a community material place. So Isabelle is always telling me to pick things up. But I've purposefully dropped those. So I imagine the fossils you are dropping are probably counting towards that even though you are only leaving them for a little bit.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 20, 2020)

Yeah, it would be nice if they could take this out of the game. It hasn't been a problem for me because I ignore turnips to be honest. But I went to a town where she had a little DIY work section. It was decorate to look like a real work area. With tables and supplies on top. It made it easier for her to do DIY's and also looks really cool on the island. But because she has supples on the tables, Isabelle is saying the same thing to get and can't get the 5 stars. Very unfortunate, because it actually looked really cool


----------

